# GESTIÓN DEL AGUA > Política y Legislación >  El Plan Hidrológico del Tajo no logra atajar la guerra del agua entre las comunidades

## FEDE

http://www.agroinformacion.com/notic...munidades.aspx




> *El Plan Hidrológico del Tajo no logra atajar la guerra del agua entre las comunidades*
> 
> *El proyecto del Gobierno choca con los intereses particulares de cada parte*
> 
> 21/03/2013
> 
> 
> 
> La publicación por parte del Ministerio de Agricultura, Alimentación y Medio Ambiente (MAGRAMA) en el Boletín Oficial del Estado de la apertura del proceso de consulta pública del proyecto del Plan Hidrológico de la parte española de la Demarcación Hidrográfica de la cuenca del Tajo, tal como establece el marco normativo en la gestión del agua en esta cuenca, no ha servido para calmar los ánimos precisamente, sino para avivar una guerra autonómica en la que priman los intereses particulares de cada parte. Ni siquiera la afirmación del ministro, Miguel Arias Cañete, de que este texto es fruto de un "diálogo muy franco" con todas las administraciones parece calmar los ánimos, porque cada día hay más reacciones encontradas y el consenso que se buscaba parece complicado de hallar.
> ...

----------


## No Registrado

Ni lo ha atajado ni lo atajará.

Al unico que ha atajado es al Tajo.

----------

